# Smith and Wesson 431PD



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

One of my most frequently carried handguns is my Smith Model 431PD.

It's a 6 shot J frame in 32 H&R Magnum.p

Weighs only 13.5 oz.

Does anyone else carry a 32 revolver in 32 H&R magnum, or any other cartridge?
















?


----------



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

I guess not.


----------

